# Reinitialiser un iPhone pour la revente



## Delgesu (5 Janvier 2010)

salut,

je souhaite vendre mon iPhone, et pour cela effacer TOUTES mes informations de la machine, mais sans pour autant retirer lui son statut de "jailbreaked" .  Je prefere poser la question avant de faire une betise. Quelle est la procedure a suivre ? Merci.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Hello !
Comment ça ? Tu veux restaurer un iPhone jailbreaké sans enlever le jailbreak ? C'est une blague ou quoi ? 

Une restauration remet tout à l'original, y compris l'OS.

Alors le plus simple serait de le restaurer, ne rien synchroniser dessus et le jailbreaker à nouveau, en étant sûr que c'est ce que veut l'acheteur.


----------



## Delgesu (6 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Hello !
> Comment ça ? Tu veux restaurer un iPhone jailbreaké sans enlever le jailbreak ? C'est une blague ou quoi ?
> 
> Une restauration remet tout à l'original, y compris l'OS.
> ...




A aucun moment je n'ai ecrit "restaurer". Justement, je me demandais quel processus employer. Et moi-meme je ne sais pas "jailbreaker" un iPhone.
Qu'entends-tu par "en étant sûr que c'est ce que veut l'acheteur" ? Je souhaite le revendre en tant que telephone jailbreake. Je ne vais pas le vendre en tant que telephone bloque Moviestar Venezuela, je ne suis pas sur que cela interesse grand-monde en France.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Tu veux le désimlocker en fait, pas le jailbreaker&#8230; ?

En disant "supprimer TOUTES mes infos", ça veut dire restaurer. Donc oui c'est une restauration qu'il faut faire. 
Bah voilà, c'est ce que l'acheteur à envie, un téléphone désimlocké ! 
Passe par BlackRain ou BlackSnow, ils vont très bien. 

Restaure, ne synchronise rien et désimlocke le !


----------



## Delgesu (6 Janvier 2010)

Merci.
Si ya un probleme je te fais signe.








Mais avant je t'en balance une :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Une quoi ? 

N'hésite pas&#8230;
Mais je ne garantis aucune activité liée au Jailbreak, pas que je n'aime pas ça, mais parce que je ne le conseille pas&#8230;


----------



## Delgesu (8 Février 2010)

J'ai besoin d'aide là svp.

 Je viens de vendre mon iPhone 3g sur Price Minister. J'ai donc, sur le iPhone, lancé la procédure de réinitialisation. ça me marque que la procédure va prendre environ 1 heure. J'ai beau attendre, ça reste à présent bloqué sur le signe de la pomme avec le cercle qui tourne bloqué au 3/4. Que dois-je faire ? Pour l'instant il n'est pas question de le débloquer. Tout ce que je veux, c'est le réinitialiser.

Merci de votre aide.

Petite précision: j'ai lancé la procédure de restauration depuis le iPhone, pas depuis iTunes.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Février 2010)

Restaure le en paramètres usines depuis iTunes. Pas de puis l'iPhone.   Et ne synchronises plus rien après.


----------



## Delgesu (8 Février 2010)

Merci c'est bon, j'ai réussi. En farfouillant sur le net, j'ai découvert la *procédure de secours*: éteindre l'iPhone, maintenir appuyé le bouton central en branchant l'iPhone, ce qui lancera iTunes et restaurer effectivement  depuis iTunes. 

Le problème c'est que iTunes ne reconnaissait même pas mon iPhone auparavant. Là c'est bon j'ai installé le dernier firmware Apple.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Février 2010)

Ok. Oui c'est le mode DFU. Ça marche quasiment toujours !

Pas de souci ! Rendre service c'est mon Job(s) ici !


----------



## daffyb (8 Février 2010)

m'enfin, vendre un iPhone avec un désimlockage non officiel, c'est pas cool. Le jour où l'acheteur met à jour son téléphone, ben au revoir le desimlockage.
J'espère que tu indiques bien à l'acheteur que ton téléphone n'est pas "réellement" désimlocké. N'as tu pas un moyen officiel de désimlocker ton téléphone ?


----------



## Delgesu (8 Février 2010)

Oui pas de problème. J'ai tout expliqué à l'acheteur. C'est pas "pas cool", c'est que je ne suis pas assez bricoleur pour désimlocker, et ça n'a pas eu l'air de poser de problème à l'acheteur. La dernière fois c'est un collègue qui me l'avait fait. Quant à un "moyen officiel", ben non je ne sais pas. C'est un iPhone AT&T qui vient des USA. ça doit pas être sorcier, ya des tas de gens qui savent faire ça.


----------



## daffyb (8 Février 2010)

ben faut demander à AT&T (ou a Apple)


----------

